
Ask HN: What work environment helps you produce your best work?  - stevenameyer
This industry seems to put a lot more emphasis on work environment than others. I obviously have my own opinions as to what my ideal work environment would be, but I'd be interested in getting other people's opinion as to what kind of environment helps people produce their best work.<p>Edit: spelling
======
hkarthik
My ideal work environment would be small co-located teams of 3-4 really smart
people. The team should be colocated together with easy access to Product
people and should consist of design, frontend, and backend developers.

The reality is I have only been in this situation once in a 10 year career and
it only lasted 6 months. Most of the time I've had to contend with the
following:

1) Not really hiring the best developers you can find.

2) A noisy "open office" environment.

3) Product people are unreachable and don't clearly define work well enough
for the team to just go at it.

So these days I've started working with distributed teams. It eliminates many
of the problems, but introduces new ones (like communication issues,
tendencies for bad situations to seem worse than they are, managers with trust
issues, etc).

------
samstave
Thats a really big question. There are a lot of factors that go into the
definition of environment, so as i am short on time - Ill focus on that which
is before me:

Big monitor, large and clean work surface, snappy machine and a great mouse!

Honestly, the biggest thing that reduces my productivity instantly is no mouse
or a crappy mouse.

I use 24/27 inch monitors at work and at home - but honestly, I am beginning
to think that a single 30 inch is best (I have dual 24's at home and a single
24 at work) - I prefer a single larger screen over two...

------
t0
Something where I'm surrounded by other people actually doing work. Anything
but working from home.

------
orangethirty
Office with a door, and without a phone/line. Good chair, nice monitor(s), and
trackball. A/C, clean carpets. A plant, and a rubber duck/action figure for
debugging. A window if possible.

------
lifeisstillgood
Trust of, and trust in collegues

An environment supportive of trying new things and accepting the inevitable
failures

An environment measuring results in a week not a day, and delivery over months

It's cloudy to me, this perfect environment.

------
bwh2
Natural light, standing desk, large monitors, fast machines, clean
whiteboards, and a cultural acceptance that wearing headphones is effectively
a "do not disturb" sign.

------
benji-york
I seem to do my best in total silence or listening to instrumental music that
I know well. Sitting on my porch with a slight breeze blowing is a nice
enhancement.

------
justhw

      Quite(not even classical music).
      Near windows.
      Cool Temp (65-70 deg fr).
      Big Screen and smooth mouse/keyboard.

------
ju
Silence and no interruptions

------
adkatrit
for me (introvert): silence. minimal distractions. low light.

